# Some of my finished soaps



## brian0523 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## kwahlne (Aug 3, 2008)

FANTASTIC!

I love your stamp!  Is that from Owosso??


----------



## brian0523 (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes - thats with my stamp from Owosso.  I had to order another, because I think this one is a little too big, so I'm getting a smaller size.

Still getting the hang of how much pressure to use to get the perfect imprint.  Surprising, you don't have to use much.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 3, 2008)

I love the stamp big! It brands you for sure!


----------



## zajanatural (Aug 3, 2008)

Lovely soap and stamp!


----------



## kwahlne (Aug 3, 2008)

brian0523 said:
			
		

> Yes - thats with my stamp from Owosso.  I had to order another, because I think this one is a little too big, so I'm getting a smaller size.
> 
> Still getting the hang of how much pressure to use to get the perfect imprint.  Surprising, you don't have to use much.



I hope mine turns out as good as yours.  I had them do my logo for my future business.  It was supposed to have been shipped out Friday, they said.

Really love your soaps.  And I think it looks cool when the stamp is big!


----------



## dagnukem (Aug 3, 2008)

How much did that stamp run you - just curious.


----------



## chlobue (Aug 4, 2008)

Brian, What size was the stamp you ordered?? I am still trying to decide what size to get. Did you get 1/4 inch or 3/8's?

TIA

Chris


----------



## brian0523 (Aug 4, 2008)

They told me to get the 1/4 magnesium stamp


----------



## Lane (Aug 4, 2008)

Those look great!!!!!


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 4, 2008)

What terrific looking soaps!


----------



## brian0523 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks much!


----------



## mandolyn (Aug 6, 2008)

8) !!!!


----------



## PixieWick (Aug 7, 2008)

FANTASTIC !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Where do you get these stamps from ? and how do you use them ? after the soap is done ? i know this sounds stupid .. but i've never heard of stamping soap lol


----------



## brian0523 (Aug 7, 2008)

I stamp them right after I cut my individual bars from the log.


----------



## dagnukem (Aug 9, 2008)

I think it's a free one from: http://www.owossographic.com/freedie.cfm 

I just got a logo for mine  I think I'm going to get a free stamp soon too!

YAY


----------



## donniej (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks great!  And I think the size is fine.


----------



## stepibarra (Aug 9, 2008)

dagnukem said:
			
		

> I think it's a free one from: http://www.owossographic.com/freedie.cfm
> 
> I just got a logo for mine  I think I'm going to get a free stamp soon too!
> 
> YAY




Hey Dag...went to the link, but can't figure out how to order the free die....


----------



## dagnukem (Aug 10, 2008)

I couldn't either so I just emailed someone


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 13, 2008)

I know this is an old post but I just have to know! I'm on the Owosso site but what kind of "die" do I need? This is new to me.. ??
They have so many kinds, I'm confused.. and how do you order?


----------



## pinkduchon (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice Colors!


----------



## BubbleBitch (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm interested in the stamping!

Could I just have my rubber stamp maker do one up for me (based on my own design, of course, lol)? :twisted:


----------

